# Naevochromis chrysogaster



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

hi again people.

*** got a male and female (possibly wild caught) Naevochromis chrysogaster.

cant seem to find much info on them, only seems to say the same old things on different webpages.

im after some form of caresheet with all info on. IE: feeding, breeding, etc etc.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice score!

They look amazing you should get great colour out of a male.

They are a carnivore and feed on fry in the wild. Found lake wide but they are rarely seen.

Mouth brooder's and should breed with a little effort in the aquarium. A good pellet like NLS should be fine.

That about all i know, i would say they would be timid fish so mixing them with more boisterous fish might not be a good idea.

Interestingly they do get quite large
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Naevochrom ... gaster.htm

Good luck


----------



## davenoble (Jul 7, 2009)

smashing info mate, thanks for ya help.

one thing though..... whats NLS???
dont think we get iit over here.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

NLS is a brand of pellet. Very popular food, dianchi is also good.

Make sure you feed these guys the best available diet possible. Stay away from cheap and nasties as you will only run into problems here. Also stay away from feeding things like beef and blood worms as they are a major concern in causing bloat.

Stick to a simple high quality diet.


----------



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

NLS is New Life Spectrum. Never used it but people swear by it so I'd have to agree. I use Omega brand flakes and sinking pellets. It's about all my fish have been fed. I've never seen NLS sold anywhere around where I live and I dont like to order foods and things off the internet. Hikari makes one good food for africans thats a little sinking pellet.


----------

